# Datei von bean aus laden



## f33l (26. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,



ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich arbeite in einer JSP Umgebung mit Java Beans. Eines meiner Beans muss für Berechnungen ein paar Datein aus dem Dateisystem lesen, im Moment habe ich dies mit dem absoluten Pfad gelöst.

Diese Abhängigkeit möchte ich jedoch loswerden, und den Pfad relativ zum Pfad des .WAR files/deployments angeben und habe meine Dateien in das WEB-INF Verzeichnis platziert.

Ich habe schon gesehen, dass es bei Servlets eine Funktion getContext gibt, das Dumme ist nur, dass diese für beans nicht zu Verfügung stehen. Wie sollte man hier weiter vorgehen? Ich habe auch schon versucht, es über das CWD zu lösen, allerdings ist dieses anscheinend immer auf mein home dir gesetzt. Das einzige, was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte, wäre die Tomcat root über die $CATALINE_HOME Umgebungsvariable zu holen, aber es muss doch eine bessere Lösung geben!

Kann man aus Java Beans irgendwie auf einen Ressourcen manager von Tomcat zugreifen?


Ich bin etwas ratlos  ???:L 


Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2008)

Wenn deine Dateien im Classpath liegen (WEB-INF/classes), kannst du sie doch vom Classloader laden, allerdings solltest du nicht versuchen dort Dateien zu speichern.


----------



## f33l (26. Sep 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn deine Dateien im Classpath liegen (WEB-INF/classes), kannst du sie doch vom Classloader laden, allerdings solltest du nicht versuchen dort Dateien zu speichern.




hi maki,


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Meine Dateien liegen direkt unter WEB-INF und sind normale text Dateien. Ist der Classloader auch für das Laden von nicht-Java Dateien geeignet?


Viele Grüße


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2008)

Der Classloader kann alles laden was im Classpath ist.
WEB-INF ist *nicht* im Classpath, WEB-INF/classes schon.


----------

